# Float in String umwandeln



## Mailschlumpf (10. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen Float in einen String umwandeln?

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Nov 2005)

.toString()

Wenn du ein float meinst: String.valueOf oder new Float(myfloat).toString()


----------



## LukS (10. Nov 2005)

müsst mit 

Float.toString()

gehen


----------



## Oni (10. Nov 2005)

moin,


```
float zahl = 12.3f;
String str = String.valueOf(zahl);
```


----------



## Dit (16. Dez 2005)

Schön...

aber wie geht die sache andersrum? :roll: 

ich habe eine Float und brauch einen String??


----------



## bummerland (16. Dez 2005)

String.valueOf(myFloat)


----------



## Dit (16. Dez 2005)

thx  :wink:


----------



## Dit (16. Dez 2005)

quatsch...  :? 

ich habe einen String und brauch einen float...
denn die frage float to String wurde oben ja schon mehrfach beantwortet....


----------



## marco604 (16. Dez 2005)

Wie oben bereits beantwortet: 

Float_aus_String = Float.ValueOf(String).floatValue();


----------



## bummerland (16. Dez 2005)

oder Float.parseFloat(string)


----------

